# pyrodex



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

A little heads-up on using pyrodex pellets.---Keep them out of the hot sun or away from your cars heater.

me and a buddy we're out to sight in my new tc omega couple weeks ago.

I had my pellets on the back seat of my truck and shot good groups.

My pal had his on the tail-gate of my truck. he started out shooting good groups, but then groups started to open up. Thought it might be fouling so he did a bore clean... no deal, groups terrible.

We then noticed that the clear tubes the pellets come in had condensation collecting inside them tho the pellets had been dry to start. We deduced upon pellet examination that the pellets we're getting soggy and breaking down due to the fact that they we're in direct sunlight and the binder in the pellets was breaking down and releasing moisture.

Upon further examination- we read in the small print on the package to keep pellets out of sunlight- for sure.

We had to go back to range another day to re-sight his gun with fresh pellets- good to go now


----------

